# Subclass 190 Document Checklist - Certified or Coloured Scan Copy only?



## kathak (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I already checked DIBP website for 190 Document checklist.

It said all the documents should be certified, but still I am bit confused preparing my documents.

Please suggest if I am wrong -

1. Scanned Colour copies Passports of all migrating members (Biographical Pages) - *Should it be certified as well? Should I need to include other visa pages?
*
2. Passport-sized Photograph (45 x 35)mm - Be labelled with applicant's name - *it means the file name contains the applicant's name. right?*

3. Scanned colour copy of birth certificate of all members - *Should it be certified as well?*

4. Scanned Colout copy of Marriage Certificate - *Should it be certified as well?

*5.Police Clearance Certificate - Colour Scanned copies ---- *No need to be certified.*

6. IELTS - they asked TRF/Test Registration number only - *I shouldn't include transcript. Right?*

7. Skilled Employment Evidence - *Should I certify all Employment References, Pay Slips, Contracts etc.?*

*8. Should I include Outcome Letter of Australia Credentials Assessing Authorities (say, VETASSESS)?
*
9. Educational Credentials - *Certified copies of Certificates and Transcripts.*

*
Partner's Skill:*

I didn't claim point for my partner's skill. *So I need not to assess partners skill assessment, I believe.*

The application still asks partners education details. *So I should include partners certified copies of Certificates and Transcripts, I believe.
*

*Thanks in advance for your suggestions!!!
*


----------



## realwizard (Feb 4, 2016)

kathak said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I already checked DIBP website for 190 Document checklist.
> 
> ...


You are free to submit colour scans of original documents or colour scans of certified (B&W) copies.

Questions 2, 6, 8: yes.

_I didn't claim point for my partner's skill. So I need not to assess partners skill assessment, I believe._
Correct.

_The application still asks partners education details. So I should include partners certified copies of Certificates and Transcripts, I believe._
Provide details, but supporting documents are not required if you are not claiming points.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

kathak said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I already checked DIBP website for 190 Document checklist.
> 
> ...


you would require to submit evidence that your partner has functional English capability.


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

This is a very common issue and there are already lot of threads on this as DIBP website doesn't provide clear information.

Based on previous threads in this forum, I realized that DIBP accepts scanned color copies of all documents. No need to get them certified at all. (I could see someone sent an email to DIBP and got it verified as well)

However, if there is anyone who got PR granted just by submitting scanned color copies (not certified) please verify.


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

*Document Checklist*

Dear All,

Please help with My query ,


Iam 4.8 Yrs exp as a DBA and got my invitation from Victoria on June 27th  .

points 55 where i claim no points for experience .

for ACS i gave my 1st company ref letter ,appointment letter and exp letter

2nd company - > ref letter , appointment letter and exp letter 

now recently may 25th i joined new company and i have one payslip generated in june and the appointment letter and offer letter .


is these documents enough for my 3rd company any other documents required kindly help please.


AJZZ


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

AJZZ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help with My query ,
> 
> ...


That's sufficient for the 3rd company.

For previous companies, provide payslips, ITR forms, and bank statement for salary credit details.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Much Bro for the information.

Yes i have payslips and also form 16's for past 3 yrs.......

done with my PCC, form 80 form 1221 , and the same documents which i gave for ACS and go tit approved ...


Is Birth Certificate Copy needed wondering why ????? 

Passport all pages copies are required ????? stampings etcc...???? 

anything else required please. ??

Medicals alone I have to do ....

July 8th planning to submit my application.


AJZZ


----------



## kangarooland (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum, I want to apply for ANZSCO 261314 (Software Tester). My total point is 65. while applying 
for EOI subclass 190(state sponsership). I can see only one state selection. 
Can we apply for multiple EOI selecting two different states?
Please help me.


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

Do we need to submit Passport-sized Photograph (45 x 35)mm while lodging 190 visa? 
I have lodged 190 visa 20 days ago and didnt upload photograph. If it needs to be uploaded then under which section?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kangarooland said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I want to apply for ANZSCO 261314 (Software Tester). My total point is 65. while applying
> for EOI subclass 190(state sponsership). I can see only one state selection.
> ...


You may get more attention if you look for a thread that's on topic with your question.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Hardeep689 said:


> Do we need to submit Passport-sized Photograph (45 x 35)mm while lodging 190 visa?
> I have lodged 190 visa 20 days ago and didnt upload photograph. If it needs to be uploaded then under which section?


Yes, you need to upload scanned passport photo - I don't recall exactly how I did mine but I thought there was one that suited passport photo.


----------

